# Blackstone 28 griddle for $99 at Walmart



## dward51

FYI, Walmart has the Blackstone 28" griddle on clearance for $99.00 at a lot of stores.  Some reports of as low as $65 have been posted in other forums.  This is a link to a inventory tracker that will tell you if a nearby store has them in stock and the current price.

http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=36323162

If there is not a store showing up with your zip code, put in a zip code nearby (especially if you are in a large metro area like I was).  That will probably show other stores that have them.  Also note you can take any Walmart SKU and search for it at this site, so you may want to hang on to this link.

Link said a store about 15 miles away had 7 in stock. Walked into the store that and this is what greeted me  8)  Yep, $99.00.  Hard to pass a deal like this up IMO.

So I called up some of my co-workers and did a group buy of 3 of these suckers.  Finished it off by swinging by Sam's Club and picking up a couple gallons of Whirl Butter Oil to go with each griddle.  Oh yes, I'm a happy camper, and so is my boss and a co-worker.  $99 each.  Manager said they were left over from Black Friday and on clearance.













20170116_140127.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jan 16, 2017


















20170116_140112a.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jan 16, 2017


















20170116_142024.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

Boy that's a good deal!

Al


----------



## bbqwillie

4 near me. I'm on my way...... Thank You!


----------



## chopsaw

Thanks for the heads up .  I'm surrounded !!  Gonna have a look after work tomorrow .


----------



## chopsaw

Just unloaded mine out of the truck . Thanks again for posting .


----------



## damascusmaker

I'm in the club too, Today,


----------



## damascusmaker

Seasoned and used once. Just received Juvale tool set from amazon. I'm pleased with the feel of the new tools. The scraper/masher is thick and stiff and the spatulas are thin and flexible. Also got the Onlyfire cover.













IMG_1079.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Feb 8, 2017


















IMG_1080.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Feb 8, 2017


----------



## youngbuck

The best tool for the griddles IMO is a 6" drywall knife, tape knife, or what ever they want to call that size. I prefer the flexible blades. Probably a good thing I didnt see this post. I would have needed to come up with a reason why I needed 3 griddles


----------



## dert

Thanks for the heads up...bought one today.


----------



## dert

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0C2B6F51-569A-406D-8281-2F0874E4D9B5.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...83054A9A-7AFD-42E4-BED2-AE2C465E77A3.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...60967EAA-8FF2-4FE6-85DC-BDA467647462.jpg.html


----------



## dert

Burn-in!


----------



## crazzycajun

Thanks for the heads up:grilling_smilie:


----------



## damascusmaker

Smash Burgers last night. Great!


----------



## poopypuss

damascusmaker said:


> Smash Burgers last night. Great!


Make OKC Onion burgers next time. There's plenty of room on the griddle for those and maybe some potato pancakes.













11334017_910342789032986_6618138086096367332_o.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 15, 2017






http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/06/oklahoma-onion-burger-recipe.html

I find 1/3 lb balls of beef work better than sliders, but then, a slider to me is different than a tiny burger.

A slider is what's served at Saturday Night Midrats on deployment aboard a Submarine... 60-40 beef, poorly cooked by the junior Mess Specialist.

Oh, then there's breakfast.

Nothing like filling the whole griddle with a batch of homemade hash.

Course cut corned beef is great. That's homemade PA Dutch Pepper Sausage hash below.













459173_317636854970252_131848624_o.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 15, 2017






*2 different griddles.

One is a 2 burner Camp Chef at my campsite , the other is the 4 burner Blackstone.


----------



## damascusmaker

That OKC onion burger sounds and looks killer, thanks for the idea.


----------



## h8that4u

Thank you for this post, I just saw this last night. Searched with the link provided and nothing by my house, but I am out of town working and was able to sneak out today for a bit and go grab one about 25 miles from where I work. I also grabbed one of the Blackstone 17" portable ones from a close by Ace. Have not mentioned to the wife that I did this but I think she will be OK with it once I cook her breakfast once I get home.


----------



## dert

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...139191A2-28D4-47E2-BD21-533E622629B0.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F4566A6A-7192-4806-A163-595241545679.jpg.html


----------



## gr0uch0

I'm still kicking myself for passing on this steal...if anyone sees this run at this price again, please bump this thread back to the front.


----------



## damascusmaker

gr0uch0 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for passing on this steal...if anyone sees this run at this price again, please bump this thread back to the front.


i've used my 28 a lot already. Smash-burgers for 25 one day, bacon, eggs and pancakes last night were great. My advise is go-ahead and order one and be enjoying it.


----------



## chopsaw

gr0uch0 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for passing on this steal...if anyone sees this run at this price again, please bump this thread back to the front.


Did you use the search link ? I just did and there are still 6 within 20 miles of me . Might go get another one .


----------



## gr0uch0

chopsaw said:


> Did you use the search link ? I just did and there are still 6 within 20 miles of me . Might go get another one .


Yep, I did.  Nothing close--although I may expand the radius and see what comes up.


----------

